# Phragmipedium schlimii



## MaryPientka (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm finally learning how to grow Phrags. . .


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## Earen (Feb 15, 2016)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 15, 2016)

Very nice! Good growing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 15, 2016)

Strong colors!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice. What tips can you give?


----------



## trdyl (Feb 15, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 15, 2016)

So cute....keep up the good growing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2016)

Very sweet. Good for you.


----------



## abax (Feb 16, 2016)

I have a schlimii with two spikes open and I'm in love.
Beautiful blooms, very nice fragrance and sweet color.
We're doing pretty good with Phrags! Try Seymour
Tower if you don't have one. Seymour looks very much
like schlimii, but smells a bit stronger and seems quite
easy to bloom when small. Maybe blooms longer too.


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you, everyone. 

Phrags are my favorite slipper, but I've had a difficult time growing them in an apartment window. I'm getting good blooms (the schlimii seems to spike Spring and Fall) and new growth, but I'm beginning to accept the fact that I will have to live with dry, brown tips on the leaves (probably due to lack of humidity).

Eric, as far as culture-I've tried RO, but honestly, I saw no improvement (my tap water is not that bad). They're in an East window and are a bit shaded by other plants. They get only natural light and day-length. I grow them much wetter than Paphs-all but the caudatum-types stand in a bit of water which is changed daily. I've cut back to k-lite about twice a year (again some improvement). My Winter nights are in the low 60s, daytime can reach mid-high 70s, if it's sunny. Spring through Fall-my natural humidity is 60-70%, most of the time. In the Winter-humidity is a problem for me. They seem to always be in active growth-making new leaves/growths and losing old ones, but I'm not sure they will ever look like specimen plants.

My apologies for the long lament. Your advice is very welcome.


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 16, 2016)

abax said:


> I have a schlimii with two spikes open and I'm in love.
> Beautiful blooms, very nice fragrance and sweet color.
> We're doing pretty good with Phrags! Try Seymour
> Tower if you don't have one. Seymour looks very much
> ...



Thanks! I will get one (I owe myself a birthday present, right?).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)

MaryPientka said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> Phrags are my favorite slipper, but I've had a difficult time growing them in an apartment window. I'm getting good blooms (the schlimii seems to spike Spring and Fall) and new growth, but I'm beginning to accept the fact that I will have to live with dry, brown tips on the leaves (probably due to lack of humidity).
> 
> ...



Do you grow your phrags in water? That may help with the humidity issue?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2016)

ok.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2016)

MaryPientka said:


> Thanks! I will get one (I owe myself a birthday present, right?).




Orchids for you in Vienna virginia has them, and last year Normans orchids had them (Seymour tower)


Elmer Nj


----------



## trdyl (Feb 16, 2016)

MaryPientka said:


> I'm getting good blooms (the schlimii seems to spike Spring and Fall) and new growth, but I'm beginning to accept the fact that I will have to live with dry, brown tips on the leaves (probably due to lack of humidity).



I was getting brown tips as well on mine until I started heavy watering every other day.


----------



## paph_deb (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 16, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Do you grow your phrags in water? That may help with the humidity issue?



I do, but I think I will change my set-up for the besseae, schlimlii, and pearceii to allow for a wetter environment.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 16, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Orchids for you in Vienna virginia has them
> 
> 
> Elmer Nj



Should have gone last week with their 15% off Valentines' Day special. I live 10 minutes away, so I'm happy to check on their stock (any excuse to visit).


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2016)

I almost went Saturday, but went to the deep cut show instead


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 17, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> I almost went Saturday, but went to the deep cut show instead



I found it on their web page and will be ordering, soon. Thanks for the info!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 17, 2016)

That is a beauty!


----------



## eaborne (Feb 17, 2016)

Pretty!


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2016)

What a perfect birthday present! Get two!


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 18, 2016)

abax said:


> What a perfect birthday present! Get two!



LOL! I'm feeling enabled!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2016)

My work in this forum is almost done! :evil:


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 18, 2016)

NYEric said:


> My work in this forum is almost done! :evil:



You're too funny


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2016)

Indeed you have, you scoundrel! I'm considering thinning
out my Paphs. to add more Phrags. Phrags. are
more fun!

Pssst Mary, ebay has some very nice Phrags. The first one is a
Seymour Tower...just in case you need just a bit more enabling.


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 20, 2016)

abax said:


> Indeed you have, you scoundrel! I'm considering thinning
> out my Paphs. to add more Phrags. Phrags. are
> more fun!
> 
> ...



I saw that! lol


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 20, 2016)

abax said:


> Indeed you have, you scoundrel! I'm considering thinning
> out my Paphs. to add more Phrags. Phrags. are
> more fun!
> 
> ...



You are soooooo bad! OK, she's mine. I did it  Funny thing is, when I google Phrag Seymour Tower, I see a photo of Eric's apartment! 

Same schlimii, maybe a little past peak.


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2016)

Lovely...even sideways! ;>)


----------



## OrchidIsa (Feb 22, 2016)

Sooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuute!:clap:


----------

